# Taurus to Pay Out 39 Million in Law Suit.



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Taurus Agrees To $39 Million Settlement In Defective Pistol Case | Hunting, Fishing and Shooting News on Grand View Outdoors

Whoops.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VA Marine - this can't possibly be true. Say it isn't so. Such a high standard of quality - Taurus firearms defective? ALL those satisfied customers of Taurus who forever cry wolf whenever someone says anything bad about their product. Anything negative is by "haters" just because their Taurus is fine... Wow... Who would have thought that :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tol'ja so!
Tol'ja so!
Nyaa, nyaa, I tol'ja so!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> VA Marine - this can't possibly be true. Say it isn't so. Such a high standard of quality - Taurus firearms defective? ALL those satisfied customers of Taurus who forever cry wolf whenever someone says anything bad about their product. *Anything negative is by "haters" just because their Taurus is fine*... Wow... Who would have thought that :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


That's what the Liberals do when engaged in a political discussion when they are proven wrong and have no counter argument to back up their positions.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My favorite is the guy who never ever had an issue with his, UNTIL HE DOES! 

GW


----------

